# Bhang Stove Top



## poplars (Aug 23, 2010)

so I've been expirementing with stove top bhang (aka cannabis infused milk, you can go into more complex def. you want, but keep it to yourselves because I'm just all about the actual product here . . . )


so right now I used 11 grams to 1 cup of 2% milk, it has 5 grams of fat to 1 cup, which is ea sily enough to catch all the THC in 11 grams ground of dank indica.

so I cook it on low flame on the stove top for about 1 hour and 20 mins with a plate covering the pan or something.

then I strain the material, then I filter it through a coffee filter as there tends to be extra stuff in there from the bud you probably dont' want to consume; the insolubles. 

anyways, I'd love to start discussion on this because I find it very effective, I can take small shots of this recipe right here and get a hella hella nice stone for 4 hours, comes on strong and fast because of the lecithin in milk (for vegans you can use soy milk too; it has lecithin and good milk fat.) 

do you guys think 1 hour and 20 mins stove-top is enough to decarboxylate the THC and absorb it all into the fats of the milk? 

and is heating milk for the specified time going to make it spoil faster? 


either way, this seems to be a pretty badass recipe, hope this thread yeilds good discussion and great success to all who dive into it.


----------



## poplars (Aug 25, 2010)

so I'm also expirementing with cooking the bhang on the stovetop by heating it to the simmer, then turning off the heat and letting it sit, then reheating it, and try doing this for 2 and a half hours.

I'll let you guys know what happens.

but you all should try this too.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2010)

Maybe you should get a candy thermometer and dial in the temperature to just the right level so you get max extraction without destruction. But how long to cook it is a matter of long, arduous experimentation 

I'm interested.

Edit: your on again off again method might breed bacteria . . . .


----------



## poplars (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think I need a candy thermometer.

see there's a certain temp you want to keep the milk so it doesn't form a layer on top . . . . it's like perfect simmer. so as long as you keep it at perfect simmer you're doing all you can do, can't really dial in the optimum temp.


the simmering temp is obviously good enough because I get high as fuck off of this, the only thing in question here is the cook time, perhaps an extra hour will get the rest out in theory.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing is more difficult to conduct empirically than self-intoxication.


----------



## poplars (Aug 25, 2010)

well I too am concerned about bacteria, but from my understanding as long as I don't let the temperature drop much lower below simmering (we're talking I wont let it drop more than 8 degrees . . . ) there shouldn't be any growth.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 25, 2010)

Maybe you will discover a delicious new cheese


----------



## poplars (Aug 25, 2010)

eh hahahaha I'll pass on that. but theoretically if they millk at the same temp for hours to make cheese then I can do this with no issues but maybe slightly thicker milk!


----------



## DawgMountain (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been wanting to make Bhang for some time. I'm finally getting some cuttings were I can try this. We are thinking of making Bhang Cocoa milk. The recipe I have is for Bhang tea from India. They use a mortar and grind the weed with the warm milk.


----------



## gogrow (Sep 28, 2010)

For the few times that I attempt edibles, this is the way I go... Not the exact same process, as my mind changes all the time, but always in milk, as I've yet to find anything that has a better flavor afterward; I've gotta say, cooked pot tastes like shit and grass most of the time, but in the milk it is tolerable... and great with a little cinnamon and/or nutmeg and honey  

I'm going to be trying to make up a little cup of nitetime goodness this evening with about 3/4oz of stems.... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

hell yeah I swear by this recipe, do it with bud shake for best effects!


----------



## gogrow (Sep 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah I swear by this recipe, do it with bud shake for best effects!



yeah, but I've been saving stems for this purpose for a good while now.... its all gonna be one serving, so I figured it would be sufficient.


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah if they had hella crystals on the stem then there will definitely be enough for one person


----------



## gogrow (Sep 28, 2010)

poplars said:


> yeah if they had hella crystals on the stem then there will definitely be enough for one person


I suppose we're about to find out  Alot of it is shwag stems, but I pick those stems sparsely, so hopefully it will work out right. Regardless, it will all go into the compost, so the only thing I stand to lose is a litte bit of time.


----------



## dam612 (Sep 28, 2010)

y not use whole milk? more fat for better absorption. Also ide double boil the milk so as to not burn the mixture (pot of water boiling with another smaller pot w/ milk-weed mixture)


----------



## gogrow (Sep 28, 2010)

dam612 said:


> y not use whole milk? more fat for better absorption. Also ide double boil the milk so as to not burn the mixture (pot of water boiling with another smaller pot w/ milk-weed mixture)


was looking into the double boiler thing just now... I think I'm gonna wait til tomorrow as I only have milk, no heavy cream


----------



## poplars (Sep 28, 2010)

you don't need whole milk as 2% fat is enough.

I've got it so strong that a small 1 ounce shot got me high as hell for 4 hours, why would you need higher milk fat if 2% is already capable of that? 

that's just the way I see it..


----------



## gogrow (Sep 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> you don't need whole milk as 2% fat is enough.
> 
> I've got it so strong that a small 1 ounce shot got me high as hell for 4 hours, why would you need higher milk fat if 2% is already capable of that?
> 
> that's just the way I see it..


I used coconut milk.... shit came out rich and tasty  got me and the wife stoned


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2010)

hell yeah coconut milk is legit for that! glad it worked for you man!


----------



## gogrow (Sep 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> hell yeah coconut milk is legit for that! glad it worked for you man!


I never realized how fatty it was.... has 5x the fat of whole milk per cup; ended up REALLY buttery feeling, kinda coated your tongue and throat.


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2010)

nice, try adding water as it's evaporating out next time if you don't want that texture.


----------



## gogrow (Sep 29, 2010)

poplars said:


> nice, try adding water as it's evaporating out next time if you don't want that texture.



I added a little bit in the beginning, but I guess it wasnt enough.... make it more potent, and it would make badass coffee creamer though


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 29, 2010)

Would it work if after i made the bhang i used it in making box pasta that requires like a cup of milk or w/e?


----------



## poplars (Sep 29, 2010)

nah because you're dilluting it with a larger mass of food.

the most efficient way to take edibles are in small morsels or shots .

if you were to make it into a big recipe you would literally be wasting 1/3rd of the thc and it would take so long to reach your brain that you wouldn't get high at all.

the key to edibles is a mass that is digested quick so the most efficient amounts are going in a stream rather than tiny amounts in a stream.


----------



## MsBotwin (Oct 1, 2010)

gogrow said:


> I added a little bit in the beginning, but I guess it wasnt enough.... make it more potent, and it would make badass coffee creamer though


Now, that's a good way to start the day! I will have to try it!


----------



## gogrow (Oct 1, 2010)

MsBotwin said:


> Now, that's a good way to start the day! I will have to try it!



might be counterproductive though.... "I've had a pot of coffee and still cant seem to get moving"


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2010)

making this with some sour kush shake, and a rigged up double boiler.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 7, 2010)

Would it help to decarboxylate the THC by putting the pot in a stove set at 220 Degs, for 15 mins?


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2010)

this process definitely decarboxylates all the bud. esp if you do 2 hours on a double boiler.

but you can do it separate if you want to do a shorter cook time, say 45 mins.


----------



## swaggersDlite (Nov 11, 2010)

mmm i luv milk i could drink it straight but does anyone have a recipe i can use it in? (exact measurements) thats whats getting me confuse.. i got like 8 to 10 gram of blueberry X , just looking for that perfect recipe , ya know...


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2010)

meh I just told you whats up in this post. 8-10 grams in 1 cup of milk cooked for 1-2 hours on a double boiler (or direct stovetop if you got mad skills with the flame) and voila. one one ounce shot should fuck you up. if you wanna mix it into shit just mix into anything that goes good with milk and has a strong flavor.


I'm doing this again tonight, with a bunch of dank shake. shooting for 2 hours on the double boiler.


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2010)

did another batch of this, this time with more nutmeg. I think the nutmeg sweetened it in a way that I don't like too much, however, I don't taste the spice of the cannabinoids as much. so it must be working.


took 3 and 3/4th shots. gonna be fun in about an hour... 

this is my first test of this batch so I may have taken wayy too mcuh, or the perfect amount, we'll see


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 21, 2010)

So you drank the whole batch LOL

Up date!!


----------



## poplars (Nov 21, 2010)

no didn't drink up th whole batch, but I fuckin should have... lol. didn't work as well as I had hoped. did work tho.

apparently I need to mix this stuff into like half a cup and dilute it with other tasty things and drink up the whole cup... I may try this shortly.


----------



## poplars (Apr 11, 2011)

bumping this thread since I'm gonna probably be making some of this today!!

thinking about making it with mostly sifted kief


----------



## medmefreely (Jul 5, 2011)

actually bhang as i'm reading it is more than just cannabis infused milk and is a long process involving use of Curds/whey (can't rememeber which), blanched almonds and fruit... 
cannabis infused milk like cannabutter can be used in any recipe calling for milk and just like eatin brownines or cookies you will get high... and like brownies/cookies it's more a body high tho depending on if you're using sativa or indica it will vary...


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2011)

bumping this up.... very good method(when done right....)... I think I may do it today....


but I have a wood stove now... so I think I may slow cook it over the wood stove for 2and ahalf hours....


----------



## poplars (Dec 1, 2011)

well it worked out really good I slept very well.. I think I overconcentrated teh fuck out of it though... like I could have used the same amount with 4 cups of milk instead of 1. oh well live and learn. I think the classic method of motar and pestal, grinding the weed into a bit of milk, then combining with the rest of the milk would likely be a very good method to look into for doing this with a high success rate. slow cooking over a low heat covered is definitely desired. 2 hours seemed to be a very effective cook time.


----------

